# halloween crab



## Mvskokee (Apr 28, 2009)

here is houdini


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 28, 2009)

cool! what kind of care do they require?


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 28, 2009)

he's beautiful.


----------



## Beazer (Apr 28, 2009)

Good thing to know I'm not the only one on this forum to have had crabs.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 28, 2009)

Beazer said:


> Good thing to know I'm not the only one on this forum to have had crabs.




:rofl


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 28, 2009)

hey crabs are the shizz. people just arent cool enough


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 28, 2009)

well a beach style cage set up like pictured. sand so they can make burrows and access to water


----------



## crimsonrazac (Apr 28, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> hey crabs are the shizz. people just arent cool enough


So who gave you those crabs? :jes


----------



## homer (Apr 28, 2009)

crabs are the gift that keep on giving


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 29, 2009)

Neat, I love his colors.


----------

